# Wetteranzeiger auf Website



## Blackylein (9. April 2005)

Hallo Leute!

 Heute hatte ich eine nette Idee für meine Homepage.
 Für Mozilla Firefox gibts so ein Plugin, dass einem alle halben Stunden das aktuelle Wetter mit Temperatur zeigt.
 Gibt es irgend ein Java Script oder ähnliches, das (je nach Wetterlage), die Sonne scheinen lässt, Schneeflocken fallen lässt etc. und die Temperatur anzeigt?

 Ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine!
 Vielen Dank schon im Voraus

 MFG
 Carina


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Ich hab zwar jetzt keine Ahnung wie ich Dir helfen koennte, jedoch stellt sich mir die Frage welches Wetter Du denn anzeigen lassen willst.
Das Wetter bei Dir in der Gegend, oder in der Gegend des Users?
Denn den User wird wohl weniger Dein Wetter als sein eigenes interessieren. 
Ausser Du hast eine Website ueber einen Ferienort, dann ist es natuerlich nicht unsinnig das dortige Wetter zu praesentieren.


----------



## Blackylein (9. April 2005)

Es ist die Website der Schule. Also es ist eine Intranet-Site. Es soll natürlich dann das Wetter der Schule anzeigen.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Ja okay, dann macht das natuerlich auch Sinn. Auch wenn die Schueler eigentlich nur aus dem Fenster schauen brauchen. 
Es muesste dafuer eigentlich freie Dienste geben, denn in Kontact kann ich meine Location einstellen und mir wird dann auch das Wetter runtergeladen und dargestellt.
Ich schau gleich mal in die Konfiguration ob ich da 'nen Hinweis finde woher das Wetter kommt.


----------



## Blackylein (9. April 2005)

Wenn man aus dem Fenster sieht man zwar, dass es schneit aber man sieht nicht wie viel Grad es hat. Die Schneeflocken sollen nur ein spielerischer Zusatz sein.
 Vielen Dank für die Mühe!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
In der Config kann ich zwar nichts finden, aber wofuer hat man Paket-Sniffer. 
Ich schau mal in meinem Verkehr nach ob da was drin steht.
Der letzte Schritt waere noch den Source von Kontact anzusehen, dass moechte ich aber nach Moeglichkeit vermeiden.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Okay, hab's gefunden.
Kontact holt sich das Wetter von http://weather.noaa.gov
Wenn Du auf die Website gehst kannst Du Dich durcklicken zum naechstgelegenen Ort und Dir die URL merken.
Diese kannst Du dann in der Website abrufen und auswerten.
Das sollte eigentlich legal sein, da es ansonsten wohl kaum von Kontact genutzt wuerde.
Am besten mal auf der Website nach Informationen zur Nutzung der Daten suchen.


----------



## Blackylein (9. April 2005)

Vielen Dank!
 Dann werd ich mich mal gleich an die Arbeit machen!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. April 2005)

Nichts zu danken.
Viel Erfolg.


----------

